# Background check (Credit?)



## tms93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

After about my 5th interview at a hotel they asked me to sign a paper to approve of a background check.  I've never been in trouble,but I don't have the best credit and have some delinquent credit cards.  Do most hotels do credit checks for just a cook position?  Also if they are asking for a background check is that a good indication that they are considering me?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive never been asked for that by restaurants but I have been asked to approve the check for other type

jobs, minimum waged and not even interviewed--asked for it to even apply!

I suppose it depends on the business.

You've had multiple interviews, so they're obviously genuinely interested in you. But whether they're asking

for the credit check because its they're standard policy at this point in the process, or as a "tie breaker"

between you and one or more other applicants is hard to say. I don't see anything you can do but comply

and see how it affects their interest in you. Either that or just tell them

"well okay, but I do have some derogatories on my credit--is that likely to affect my being hired here?"

That serves two purposes--the obvious information you'd get, plus it shows them that you're upfront and

honest about whatever they want to know--not hiding anything.

In the end, I find it nonsensical that they would rule out an applicant based on poor credit--obviously

you're seeking employment to improve that situation!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Background-check is very different than credit-check.


LOL. After 3-hours +, I can finish this answer. I got up to go get a pop and the electric went out on my block. Scary scary with the cold we're having. 

In a hotel environment I would believe that the management would be much more concerned if you were some type of criminal, and if you were, what type of crime. I don't really think they're interested as much if you had a bad Visa/MasterCard experience. However, credit checks are being made on possible future employees to see if you have responsibility difficulties. They align a bad credit risk with weak character and poor work-ethic. Anyway, that's what I read in a professional magazine. I hope that answer helps.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Besides a background check....these days employers even go as far as looking at your Facebook page to see what your character is all about.

Yes even for line cooks, dishwashers and servers....Even what you put on the internet is now up for all to see.


----------



## gsuchef (Sep 30, 2012)

I have been working in the college/university setting for 10+years and every applicant that is hired at the schools, from dishwasher to Food Service Director to VP of one of the Colleges to even the President of the School, had to undergo and submit to a background check. I have had my fair share of these with my cooks and prep crews and even part time help. The checks looks into three categories: Felon, Fraud, and sex offenses. If the applicant in consideration is dealing and handling money or can in anyway affect the financial standing and liability of the university by purchasing or selling of goods and services, then that position will require a Financial Background Check. These are different than your credit checks, These checks look into the applicant's Criminal Financial History: Embezzlement, Money Laundering, ect. It will have the FICO score but that doesn't weigh heavily on the decision. I have never seen someone denied a job due to bad credit or a low score.

So,OP, I would ask them what the check covers and be upfront with the negatives on your credit. I highly doubt that a few late or non payments will affect your chance of being a line cook in a Hotel kitchen. 

Best of luck


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most companies run a credit check in ttodays day and age. It is thought that if you take care of you credit so do you take care of other things.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> Besides a background check....these days employers even go as far as looking at your Facebook page to see what your character is all about. Yes even for line cooks, dishwashers and servers....Even what you put on the internet is now up for all to see.


Very good point Chef, glad you raised it. I happen to know for a fact just how heavily they "lean" on your social internet

pages when hiring--or NOT hiring. I have known several people who were seriously considered for a job, only to be

passed up because of what was on their facebook or space page--judging people on their friends, pics and hobbies

seems to be the new and ultimate job screening tool. Forget the criminal record, the bad credit, or even work

experience gaps--they don't like what you say in your blog and you're Memorex. I've even known one who _started _a job

(yes in the food industry) only to lose it two weeks later because the employer got round to viewing their web activities.

I had a chance to sign up with a brand new facebook as a charter member several years ago. At the time they

only had 5 or 600 members. I passed. Not really regretting that decision. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif And any social arenas I do use are

never tied to my real name.


----------



## alvin chang (Oct 15, 2013)

I work in a hotel and they did background check on me when they hired me but not credit check.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Credit check?

Depends on how close you are to the $$ or valuable product.

Proven....if someone is in an acute financial crisis he/she is more apt to correct this crisis by "borrowing" from others with the intention of repayment when things are all "better".

Think gambling addiction.

Criminal check?

How likely is this person to react with violence when confronted with proof of his/her borrowing.

Postal?

mimi


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Fastest way to loose a friend is borrow money.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Or loaning to one.


----------

